

Create an Asteroids Game for iOS in 15 min. with Joybox 1.1.0 and RubyMotion - watson1978
http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/57465814533/create-an-asteroids-game-for-ios-in-15-minutes-with

======
colinta
And make sure to also check out the physics debug draw video!
[http://vimeo.com/71388927](http://vimeo.com/71388927)

This is such a cool project, and Juan has been working is A __off on it! Glad
to see it released!

------
mexinsane
Great framework. Great tutorial. Learn and have fun!

------
nRike
I'd love to see RubyMotion for Android soon.

~~~
ryanmarsh
[http://ruboto.org/](http://ruboto.org/)

With some love and a few creative gems perhaps one day Ruboto together with
RubyMotion could reduce the effort to develop _NATIVE_ iOS and Android apps
simultaneously.

~~~
nRike
I heard from trusted sources RubyMotion for Android is on the pipeline. Using
JRuby as their core dependency cannot be good.

------
s4ndee
Cool!

